# Interest in another german competition?



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey there everyone!

I was just wondering how big the interest would be in a competition located in Paderborn (NRW/Germany).

I would be willing to organize everything from searching a proper location, catering etc.
In paderborn there is a youth hostel which would not be far from the location, since Paderborn isn't a big city. maybe the competition could be held at the youth hostel, i will check that.
Of course, an official WCA delegate would have to come, so it can be official and we would need some timers (i've got two, but one is crap) and some tournament displays or at least some stackpods.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah i would definitely like to come! but i think only if it were two days though, as getting a plane from england is quite a lot of effort. when roughly were you thinking about having the competition?


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 30, 2008)

Of course I would like to have another german competition!!!
I would be really great when we could have less time between the german competitions, not half a year... Also the nationals showed that we got quite a few cubers in germany now, so I hope a lot of people will come so that it is worth making more and more competitions here.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, give me more competitions
more
more
more
I have nothing to do this weekend


----------



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> yeah i would definitely like to come! but i think only if it were two days though, as getting a plane from england is quite a lot of effort. when roughly were you thinking about having the competition?



since i would want to include as many events as possible it would have to be two days for sure.
either january or february would be nice, with february being more likely.
else, july would be appropriate.
I think the cubers from Aachen also want to organize a competition.
then we could have a competition in germany every three months.


----------



## mpohl100 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would be interested


----------



## TMOY (Oct 30, 2008)

If it's a two-days competition I would be interested too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

also another thing that would be good, is if it didn't clash with any of the other competitions that have already been organised.


----------



## Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....



WOW seriously batteries cost that much?! i had no idea !


----------



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> also another thing that would be good, is if it didn't clash with any of the other competitions that have already been organised.



yeah, of course i'll check that before.



Ton said:


> yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....



ok, i'm certainly going to search for some sponsors now.


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2008)

Raffael said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....
> ...



You could also ask a small entrance fee.


----------



## Ton (Oct 31, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....
> ...



Well they last at least 4 competitions, 100 Euro, is the cheapest, normal price is 200 EURO. Estimate cost for a competition: 

Batteries - 50 Euro (200/4)
Paper/score sheet/certificates - 15 Euro
ink printer - 30 Euro

Average cost per competition is at least 95 Euro (timers replacement/display not included)

It takes me 3 hours to prepare the competitions ,make result sheets, print certificates and make score sheets (not including web site updates)

Rama knows I spend a lot of time making new templates result sheets -including Clement's idea-, is still not perfect...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

What about rechargable batteries or simply using power cords? With so many competitions that would be worthwile most any initial investments.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2008)

Ton said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



your efforts do not go unnoticed. thank you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> What about rechargable batteries or simply using power cords? With so many competitions that would be worthwile most any initial investments.



The new displays don't take power cords. I tried to find one when I bought mine recently, but I couldn't find one and I wanted it right away, so I settled for batteries.

Has anyone tried rechargeables in a timer display? If so, how well do they work / how long do they last? And do you know of a good place to get Type D rechargeable batteries relatively cheap?


----------



## Ton (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> What about or simply using rechargable batteries power cords? With so many competitions that would be worthwile most any initial investments.



I had added power connectors to the displays -easy to do-, but most venue are not suitable to use power extension cords. rechargable batteries, well I have 8 timers (need 64 batteries) this will cost about 600 Euro + charge(s) I guess I would need at least 2.
Hmmm is quite an investment


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

quite an investment indeed, but they would give fewer battery problems during competitions and with so many competitions going on right now it seems worth while


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 31, 2008)

Ton said:


> yes, yes, more more. If the date is oke I can come and bring 5 timers+display , all you need to do is buy batteries (40 D2) cost about 100 Euro....



Where do you buy the batteries that they are so expensive? When Erik and I bought batteries for the V-Cube competition at Galeria Kaufhof (normal store in the city) it would have been 50 Euros for 40 and if you order batteries in a larger number by ebay (for example KLICK) it would even be much more cheaper, like a Euro per batterie.

Concerning the other competitions:

- Yes, we guys from Aachen are definatly planning a competition for 10./11. or 17./18. January and we are already quite far in the planning phase. I think that we'll be able to definatly announce the competition in a week or 2.
- Please don't forget about the Belgian and the benelux Open which will be in February and which are really popular around here.

So what about March or May for Paderborn?

Maybe we will organize Aachen Summer Open in June then


----------

